# My first Nissan



## jmeador88 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I just got my first Nissan. Its a 87, reg cab. z24 engine, auto tranny. about 250k miles. I gave hardly nothing for this truck, it runs but does have some issues. Im guessing it has a cracked head( which was put on last year), or gasket, because the coolant keeps coming out of the overflow. It burns oil pretty good. I was checking/cleaning the spark plugs and noticed it has NGK on the passenger side, and dual prong Bosch on the driver side?? I honestly dont know why, but I'm guessing it why it is running kind of rough, especially in low rpms. I cleaned the throttle body, and put new plug wires on it, doesnt have a lot of power but seems to run pretty smooth when i lay into it. I would almost like to do a swap, or find another z24 motor. I know nothing about these and dont know what would mount to my tranny? Any advice about my little truck is appreciated.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

with that truck and an auto trans you pretty much just have to go back with the z24 engine ..
any thing can be done but the amount of work involved is cost prohibitive...


----------



## Dymond Jim (Mar 11, 2011)

ahhhh I remember my first HB...86 1/2 standard cab...I had the Z motor in it,and with my experience with plugs,DO NOT put 2 different kinds of plugs in it...go with NKG they have both "hot" and "cold" plugs for that motor...and as the motor swap, I agree with zanegrey you will have to stay with the Z motor,unless you put in a motor/tranny from a diff HB(ie:94)...

if the head was put on last year,it might not be cracked...but when you tear it down,take it down to the head shop and have it checked,plus you'll have to put on a new head gasket anyway...

I hope that helps...


----------



## Jyoung (Mar 31, 2011)

you need to stay with the NGK plugs and it sounds like your thermostat could be sticking. If your head is cracked then you will have milky looking oil on the oil stick (the head gasket being blown can also cause milky looking oil).


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if your going to pull the head, and its burning oil, you might want to hone the cylinders and re-ring the pistons while the head is being checked out....
put some new ngk's in too!


----------

